# BDBH & Brightstar post



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Since I am sure some people read the previous post I am putting this post here.

If you have questions about what is going on contact Darcy1 with BDBH via PM or email.

You can also contact someone from Brightstar via PM or email.

I do NOT want the rescue section to turn into a mud slinging place. There are so many dogs that get saved, especially when WE can all work together.

As a personal Note: Rescue groups are like any other group, some times things go wrong, some times other people may think they are doing some thing wrong, but unless the Officials from the State get involved then it doesn't belong on this board. 

Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thank you. Its a shame its not remembered more often that we all need to work together to save dogs. That should be what we are all here for-to save them and work together as a large, extended team.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: BDBH & Brightstar post*



> Originally Posted By: DanniIts a shame its not remembered more often that we all need to work together to save dogs. That should be what we are all here for-to save them and work together as a large, extended team.


I second that Danni!!


----------

